# American needs serious advice.



## nola92 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello, I'm an American out of New Orleans looking to relocate to Germany in the Summer. I graduate in May with an undergraduate degree in film. There are two reasons why I am looking into Germany. 1. I have many friends there that I've met through college and i loved my time there when i went for a month. and 2. I have a girlfriend in Germany and it's going really well between us. Recently I've been stressed out with finding out how I'm going to get there. I would do either masters or work but from what I've searched, both seem hard. The masters for film are not so abundant and select a small percent of entries. The work side of it is also hard since the film industry is mainly connection based and I have non. Also looking into ausbildung for film and that looks promising but I'm not sure how easy it is for a non EU person to get. I'm really just stressed out and looking for advice or some direction I can look to. If anyone can help then that would be great.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It sounds like you're quite aware of the possibilities, or lack of possibilities, in the field. 

One advantage of the US passport is that you can simply show up as a tourist with no visa, then change your status if you have an acceptable reason to stay. So if you can afford it, go stay with your girlfriend, look for a job or investigate an Ausbildung, then if something works out, apply for the proper permit and if the authorities agree, you're in.

Doing a masters is obviously another route. For this you need to apply to a program and be accepted, then prove that you have the money to support yourself (approximately 8k euro for the year) and you're in.

And then of course there's always the option of marrying your girlfriend.

Those are your possibilities. None of them sound particularly easy.


----------

